# Where's the dicus section?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ow, I can't find the discus section! Show mw guys. However, I'm an amature. he he


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Its under Cichlids. Click on the main heading, and theres a forum for Africans, CA, SA, Discus, and Apistos.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol thanks! I'm so stupid


----------

